# ازالة الدهانات



## alkaem (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا منكم ان تفيدوني بكيفية ازالة الدهانات من الجدران علما ان الجدار كونكريتي مصبوغ
وحتى صبغ الاموشن
وشكرا


----------

